# big water bowl or big hide



## jor71 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey, I was wondering if I should remove the cave I have and replace it with a water bowl that he can soak in?

Right now he is in a 20 gallon long and the cave is about 11"x11"x5" in size. I have enough mulch where he can bury himself; he has buried himself within it already.

This will also make it easier for me to start the getting to know me process. He runs and hides in his cave everytime I am near him. I have been able to handle him, to place him in his feeding bin.

I appreciate any feedback


----------



## PinkPunisher (Aug 15, 2008)

I wouldn't take out the hide because it's more then likely using it and it will only stress the tegu out even more. I recommend just leaving your hand in the cage for a couple hours while you watch tv or read a book/magazine. The tegu will come out eventually to check your hand out and might even bite it thinking your some turkey but don't worry its only like a pinch and you only feel it for a second (If your jerk for fingers or wiggle them around your not helping the situation). After a few bites it will realize that your hand can't be eaten. Also leave your hand under the basking spot and not right in front of the cave.

If he still won't come out with your hand in the cage then just sit in front of the cage and watch tv/read, something to occupy yourself, if it comes out don't even pay attention to it just keep on doing what your doing. If you decide to move do it slowly and smoothly so you won't startle the Tegu as much. 

Just my 0.02 cents though, I've only had my tegu for around 3 months and she got along with me well from the start.

Hope that helps,
Spencer


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 15, 2008)

I agree with the above, except start with reading next to him first. After he's used to your presence and comes out to look at you, then slowly put your hand in. It may not happen on the first day. Don't rush it, you're building a trust that will last for years.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Aug 15, 2008)

Oops I noticed that as well and I was planning on switching but i guess I forgot 

Spencer


----------



## jor71 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you both and I see all your points. I will ease on like that and give it as much time as needed.

I was not sure if it made more sense to have a big bowl of water as oppose to a hide. 

He has been eating and this morning he was out and about an hour earlier than the first few days. He has been going in for the night at around 6:00 PM, so hopefully he'll start staying around longer as time goes by.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Aug 15, 2008)

What kind of bedding are you using? I find just mulch doesn't work well for burrows but i haven't tried Cypress mulch yet only "Forest Chips" from a reptile store. Try digging a little burrow in the mulch with your fingers and see how far you can get before it collapses (if it does) You might want to try mixing it with some topsoil or "Eco-Earth" which you can pick up at almost any pet store.

Spencer


----------



## jor71 (Aug 15, 2008)

I use Cypress Mulch and it seems to do well. I was thinking of adding some Eco-Earth and may pick some up this weekend.


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 15, 2008)

We've always used cypress mulch. It doesn't hold a burrow but they just dig in to be hidden. The depth we use is 2X the thickness of the Tegu. More is better but I don't think it's necessary.


----------



## jor71 (Aug 15, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> We've always used cypress mulch. It doesn't hold a burrow but they just dig in to be hidden. The depth we use is 2X the thickness of the Tegu. More is better but I don't think it's necessary.



That is about the amount I have in the tank. Again, thank you guys for the responses.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Aug 15, 2008)

Not a problem that's what this site is for  Don't be afraid to ask anymore questions! 

Spencer


----------

